# Beethoven Question



## pjs (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to have this wonderful CD that had a recording of a Beethoven piece, but I can't for the life of me remember what the song was and I'm really dying to find out. I'm hoping someone can help me out. I have the tune in my head, I just don't know what the title is.

I remember that it was an orchestral piece, with a famous violinist as the soloist. I think, but I'm not sure, that the violinist was German? Not sure about that. It has a dramatic, fast finish with the violinist really going all over the scale. For some reason I also remember that it was on a solid red RCA cd, I think with a dog looking at a stereo.

Sorry, I know - not much info to go on. I just can't get this tune out of my head for some reason and I really want to find out what it is. Any thoughts? Surely this will ring a bell with someone?!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some recordings of the Beethoven Violin Concerto include the following soloists

- Heifetz recorded it with Münch for RCA in 1959
- Znaider also recorded it for RCA quite recently
- Mutter
- Schneiderhahn
- Mintz
- Kremer
- Ferras
- Milstein
- Kogan
- Oistrakh
- Suk
- Perlman


It seems unlikely that you are thinking of the Beethoven Triple Concerto or the two Romances for Violin and Orchestra, not to mention any of the earliest Beethoven works from his teenage years.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

The tune in your head may be the third movement of the violin concerto:


----------



## pjs (Jul 5, 2010)

Chris, yes that's the tune. And joen_cph, it was the Heifetz recording that I was thinking of. Thanks you two for jogging my memory!


----------

